

Kill The Sticky Nav - jpn
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2013/10/11/kill-the-sticky-nav/

======
pcurve
I don't mind it as long as it is not animated, and doesn't take up huge amount
of space.

What I do mind is the clunky scrolling common associated with these sites.

